# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Ok, how do you...

## Brandon Sumner

Hi, need help! How do I post pictures to my profile or to threads???

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Posting images:







Avatar: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/pr...?do=editavatar

----------

Brandon Sumner, 

Timothy S

----------

